# Question app OPlayer HD



## Quentiiin (25 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous. 
J'ai acheté cette app pour mon nouvel iPad 2, mais si j'arrive à mettre des films, je n'arrive pas à mettre des dossiers contenant les épisodes d'une série. 

Savez-vous comment je peux faire pour importer un dossier de série TV, ou pour en créer un sur l'iPad et y réunir tous les épisodes ? 

Parce que tout ce que j'arrive à faire, c'est importer tous les épisodes, comme pour les films, ce qui les mélange, et c'est pas très pratique. 

Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h37 ----------

J'ai enfin trouvé (seul). 
J'explique, ça aidera peut-être ceux qui chercheront, et qui galèreront probablement pour trouver de l'aide. 

Pour remplir un dossier d'épisodes d'une série avec l'app sur l'iPad : 
 Créer un dossier en allant dans Mes documents, puis Modifier, puis Nouveau. 
 Ensuite, dans Fichier, cliquez sur Modifier, puis cochez tous les épisodes qui vous intéressent et cliquez sur Couper, puis Ok.
 Allez dans le dossier que vous avez créé, faites Modifier, puis Coller.

Et voilà, vous avez une présentation un peu plus claire si vous voulez stocker plusieurs saisons de différentes séries sur votre iPad.


----------



## Gwen (25 Mars 2011)

Merci d'avoir partagé ta solution.


----------



## Babyfasty (25 Mars 2011)

Ui merci je cherchais aussi sur miphone mtn je sais merci


----------

